# Can I extend a leave of absence if I have already returned to work?



## T90 (Apr 24, 2021)

I won’t give too many details but I had to take a short term disability leave due to a medical issue. My leave ended last week but I am not scheduled to go back to work until tomorrow. My doctor told me that if my problems persist and I need and extension to give them a call and they can provide the documentation necessary. I’ve started experiencing symptoms again and I am due to go back to work tomorrow. My medical condition makes it very difficult to do my job but I cannot contact my doctor until the weekend is over. Will Target allow me to extend my leave after I have been back to work for a couple of days?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Apr 24, 2021)

You should be able to depending on how much time you already took. I would call out for your next shift at least and let them know that you plan on extending. Then call the leave and disability number to get the process started. Reed Group should at the very least put you on a personal leave for the time being until everything is submitted by you from your doctor. 

Outside of that can accommodations be made for the future? I don't know your medical issue but it sounds like your doctor is beyond willing to ensure that you are taken care of. If you haven't already, I would meet with your HR leader and let them know what is going on. Typically your doctor will need to write or fill something out for reasonable accommodations/restrictions. Like I said, not sure of your disability but a few examples I have seen have been extra bathroom brakes or a stool to sit on if your a cashier. Maybe changing your workcenter with some additional accommodations will be easier on you? Right now with the mask distribution position, it has been really easy to accommodate team members that have such restrictions.


----------

